# Filme über Legenden und Mythen



## Bloodletting (3. Februar 2010)

Hi Di Ho,

ich suche ganz bestimmte Filme.
Filme und Dokumentationen über Legenden, hauptsächlich düstere und geheimnisvolle Sachen.
Ob ein Fluch, ein bestimmter Mensch, der vor lange Zeit grausame Sachen gemacht hat oder so.

Ich will jetzt hier keine Tipps wie "Düstere Legenden" oder so, Google kann ich auch bedienen.
Ich vertraue auf Euer Gedächtnis.^^

Dokumentationen wären da am besten.
Ein gutes Beispiel wäre eine Dokumentation über Dracula, wie er entstanden ist, worum es geht und so weiter.
Ich hoffe, man versteht, worum es geht.
Es muss gut erzählt werden und das ganze Mysterium muss gut rüber kommen.

Ich habe mir eben z.B. "Mother Of Tears" angeguckt.
Zu einem Zeitpunkt im Film, wird die Vorgeschichte erzählt und genau sowas suche ich.
Nur nicht für 2 Minuten, sondern ein ganzer Film über sowas. =)

Mal gucken, ob ihr gute Tipps habt.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:

Ich ergänze mal Filme, die in etwa in dieses Schema passen:

Bibel des Teufels


----------



## tamirok (3. Februar 2010)

n ganzer film :/ fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein... was stellst du dir unter film vor?


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Februar 2010)

tamirok schrieb:


> n ganzer film :/ fällt mir nicht wirklich was ein... was stellst du dir unter film vor?



Naja, muss jetzt kein Film sein ... 30 Minuten oder reichen ja auch.

Es geht mir halt um die Erzählung ansich.
Sprich, wenn jemand davon anfängt:
"Ein Mann um 1800 hat eine ganze Familie ermordet und ihre Leichten gegessen. Das Dorf folterte den Mann zu tode und angeblich tauchte dieser 100 Jahre später wieder auf und nahm Rache an den Bewohnern."

Sowas in der Art halt ... bloß halt im Stil von Dokumentationen.^^


----------



## tamirok (3. Februar 2010)

hm... wird schwer da was gutes zu finden :/ kenn da aber schon 2-3 muss nur namen suchen.... mal gucken ob ich sie finden kann in meiner bruchbude^^ 
E: finds nimmer :/ habs glaub jemanden ausgeliehn fällt mir grad ein^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_

Blair Witch Projekt is ja auch ne Doku oder so 

Paranormal Activitie auch denk ich
_


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Februar 2010)

Ne, die passen überhaupt nicht rein.
Wobei es zu Blair Witch Projekt auch eine Art "Doku" gibt.
Die fällt dann wiederum in das gewünschte Schema rein. =)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. Februar 2010)

*Zeitgeist* ist ein von Peter Joseph produzierter Film, der mit den Mitteln eines Dokumentarfilms eine Reihe von Verschwörungstheorien rund um das Christentum, die Anschläge vom 11. September 2001 sowie die Verbindung zwischen Hochfinanz und Kriegswirtschaft aufgreift.

Hab ich immer mal wieder was von gehört aber nie geschaut.
Vllt ist das ja was für dich auch wenns eher sachliche Themen sind.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Februar 2010)

Geht in etwa in die Richtung, wobei Zeitgeist dann, wie von dir schon gesagt, zu sachliche und Wissenschaftliche Themen betrifft.
Von dem Christen-Zeug mal abgesehen ... aber das meisste im Film ist auch Schwachsinn.


----------



## Varek (6. Februar 2010)

hiho,

dann schau dir doch die folgen von gallileo mystery an.
das sind interessante dokumentationen über mythen
und legenden. 
schau mal auf der pro7 seite nach. evtl. kannst du
dir da die folgen ansehen!

gruß,

varek


----------



## Sin (6. Februar 2010)

Ahhh, es gab doch vor ein paar Jahren mal eine verfilmung von einem mädchen, was sich einer Teufelsaustreibung unterziehen musste. War die ganze zeit in den Nachrichten, würd dich sowas vielleicht interessieren?

Also ich geh nicht davon aus, dass du Filme wie Van Helsing oder sowas suchst, oder? ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Februar 2010)

Sowas geht zumindest in die Richtung, ja.
Das wichtige ist halt, dass diese/r Mytos/Legende erzählt wird, nicht aktiv passiert.

@Varek: Ja Galileo Mystery ist fast exakt das, was ich suche. Hätte mir auch gleich einfallen können.^^


----------



## LaVerne (6. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> ich suche ganz bestimmte Filme.
> Filme und Dokumentationen über Legenden, hauptsächlich düstere und geheimnisvolle Sachen.
> Ob ein Fluch, ein bestimmter Mensch, der vor lange Zeit grausame Sachen gemacht hat oder so.



Fündig wirst Du da in erster Linie bei den Spartenkanälen wie ZDF-Doku, arte, 3Sat etc., dort werden häufiger sehr gute Dokumentationen über geschichtliche Hintergründe zu den verschiedensten Themen gezeigt:

Der brennende Dornbusch
Stonehenge und die Megalithkulturen
Hexen - Magie, Mythen und die Wahrheit

Viel schockierender als der historische Kram ist allerdings ein Bericht aus der Neuzeit:

Die Stadt der toten Töchter

Der Film berichtet über die Vorgänge in einer kleinen mexikanischen Grenzstadt, in der mehrere hundert Frauen verschwunden sind - 370 tauchten als vergewaltigte und gefolterte Opfer später tot in der Wüste auf.

Schau z. B. auch mal auf die Seiten des ZdF zur Serie "Terra X". Da findest Du z. B. Dinge wie Die Vampirprinzessin.


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> ...



Wow, vielen Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Februar 2010)

Youtube => Nazi UFOs oder Erich von Däniken fals du Verschwörungstheorien willst


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2010)

Bald kommt ja Kampf der Titanen in die Kinos.

Wolfman ist ja auch sowas, Legenden über den Werwolf gibts ja schon lange.


----------



## Æxodus (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Bloodletting

noch ein kleiner Tipp meinerseits. Versuch es doch einfach mal über Wikipedia. Such nach einem Stichwort über ein Thema wie z. B. "Vampir oder "Hexen", dass dich Interessieren würde. Dort bekommste dann auch undzwar am Ende des Textes zu diesem Thema weitere Literaturen, Doku's, Filme (auch Dokumentarfilme) vorgestellt, die es halt darüber noch gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe konnte dir ein bissl helfen

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Nanojason92 (16. Februar 2010)

Der Film "2012" oder wie der heißt ruht auch auf einer wahren Begebenheit. Denn es soll angeblich, nach dem Mayanischen Kalender am 21.12.2012 (oder so) ein Planet namens "Nibiru" oder "Planet X" auf die Erde stürzen und so soll die Welt untergehen. Nibiru ist ein brauner Zwerg, also eine ausgeglühte Sonne und viel größer als die Erde...


----------



## Knallfix (17. Februar 2010)

Terra X im ZDF hat auch immer Sendungen über solche Themen.
http://www.terra-x.zdf.de/

In der ZDF Mediathek kannst dir alle Folgen anschauen.

Knall


----------



## QuakeFour (17. Februar 2010)

Eine Japanische Legende

Seit mehr als vier Jahrhunderten sind die zwei verfeindeten Shinobi-Familienclans der Iga Tsubagakure und Kouga Manjidani, die mächtige Shinobi für Daimyos trainieren, in eine erbitterte Fehde verwickelt. In den Bergprovinzen haben die verfeindeten Clans übernatürliche Fertigkeiten erworben. Im späten 16. Jahrhundert, mit dem Ende der Sengoku-Zeit und Etablierung der absolutistischen tokugawa-Herrschaft, gelingt es, eine Waffenruhe durchzusetzen, ohne jedoch die allgegenwärtigen Feindseligkeiten beizulegen.

Japan im Jahr 1614: Dem mächtigen Shogun Togukawa leyasu, der das zerstrittene Land eint, sind die legendären und mächtigen Shinobi ein Dorn im Auge, dessen er sich endgültig entledigen will. Hierzu kündigt Ninja-Führer Hattori Hanzo den Waffenstillstand im Auftrag seines Herren auf und spielt die Clans gegeneinander aus, indem er jeweils fünf der besten Kämpfer eines Clans ernennen lässt (_Tsubagakure: Yakushiji Tenzen, Yashamaru, Mino Nenki, Hotarubi, Anführerin: Oboro_ ;_Manjidani: Muroga Hyoma, Chikuma Koshiro, Kagero, Kisaragi Saemon, Anführer: Gennosuke_), um sie an einem blutigen und ehrbaren Wettkampf auf Leben und Tod antreten zu lassen. Die Anführer Danjo und O-Gen sollen ihre Kämpfer duellieren lassen. Wer gewinnt, darf einen Sh&#333;gun stellen. Dies gefährdet die verbotene Liebe Oboros und Gennosukes, Enkel der nicht wohl gesinnten Clanoberhäupter, die von einer gemeinsamen Zukunft träumen. In diesem Kampf sterben schließlich alle bis auf Oboro und Gennosuke. Als danach die Beiden aufeinander treffen, akzeptieren sie schließlich ihr Schicksal zwei verfeindeten Clans anzugehören und die Tatsache, dass ihre Liebe zueinander hoffnungslos ist. Oboro versucht die Kraft ihrer magischen Augen gegen ihren Geliebten einzusetzen. Als sie dies jedoch nicht vermag, stürzt sie sich mit einem Schwert auf Gennosuke. Der leistet jedoch keinerlei Gegenwehr und stirbt in den Armen der verzweifelten Oboro. Auf diese Weise lässt er den Clan der _Tsubagakure_ gewinnen. Währenddessen lässt Tokugawa seine Armee gegen die Ninja-Dörfer ziehen, um deren Bewohner zu eliminieren. Oboro begibt sich aber zu Tokugawa, um diesen anzuflehen, die Clansleute zu verschonen. Doch dieser zeigt sich uneinsichtig und abweisend. Er argumentiert, die Ninja-Krieger wären ein Relikt aus kriegerischer Zeit und hätten keinen Platz mehr in einer Zeit des Friedens. Er verweist auch auf Oboros Fähigkeit Menschen nur mit einem Blick ihrer magischen Augen töten zu können. Um ihren Wunsch nach Frieden unter Beweis zu stellen, zerstört Oboro ihre mächtigen Waffen, indem sie sich beide Augen aussticht. Entsetzt und gerührt durch das Opfer der nun blinden und vollkommen wehrlosen Oboro lässt Tokugawa seine Truppen zurückziehen und verfügt, dass die Ninja-Dörfer fortan in Ruhe gelassen werden sollen. Gemäß des Kinofilmes leben die Nachkommen der Clans bis heute in Frieden.

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen ist einer der besten Filme die ich über ein solches Thema gesehen habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laurania (19. Februar 2010)

QuakeFour schrieb:


> Eine Japanische Legende
> 
> Seit mehr als vier Jahrhunderten sind die zwei verfeindeten Shinobi-Familienclans der Iga Tsubagakure und Kouga Manjidani, die mächtige Shinobi für Daimyos trainieren, in eine erbitterte Fehde verwickelt. In den Bergprovinzen haben die verfeindeten Clans übernatürliche Fertigkeiten erworben. Im späten 16. Jahrhundert, mit dem Ende der Sengoku-Zeit und Etablierung der absolutistischen tokugawa-Herrschaft, gelingt es, eine Waffenruhe durchzusetzen, ohne jedoch die allgegenwärtigen Feindseligkeiten beizulegen.
> 
> ...



Das ist keine reale Legende, sondern die Verfilmung eines Mangas.^^ Zwar gab es diese beiden Familien, aber nicht diese spezielle Legende.


----------



## QuakeFour (20. Februar 2010)

Laurania schrieb:


> Das ist keine reale Legende, sondern die Verfilmung eines Mangas.^^ Zwar gab es diese beiden Familien, aber nicht diese spezielle Legende.



welche Legende ist schon real? ^^


----------

